# DFW Aquatic Plant Club meeting January 28th at Texas Aquatics



## bsboust (Nov 26, 2014)

A DFW Aquatic Plant Club meeting will be held on Saturday January 28th at Texas Aquatics located at 6908 Baker Blvd in Richland Hills. 
The meeting will be from 1-3 p.m and we will discuss the meeting schedule for 2017 along with plans for the website and social media. The 2017 $20 annual membership is now due and is payable at the meeting. 
Drawings for door prizes and the plant swap will be held at the end of the meeting and both are limited to DFW-APC members. Please bring drinks or a snack to share and be sure to sign in when you arrive as the numbered signature sheet will be used to award door prizes.
DFW-APC members will receive an email with meeting details. For others wishing to attend please send a PM request to Crownman or bsboust via dfwfishbox or dfwapc for the address.


Brad Boustead (bsboust) 
Secretary: DFW Aquatic Plant Club


----------



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

I sent out the meeting notice today. If you did not receive this notice, pm me your name and email address. Also, Kenneth E.'s notice came back as undeliverable so email me your new email address.

I will probably be bringing another Bucephalandra to divide and give out as door prizes. I have one variety that is growing quite large and flowering.

I have a bunch of Tiger Endlers and Red Wag Swords I am bringing as well. Let me know if you want some and I will bag them with your name on them.


----------



## stmarshall (Jan 24, 2012)

i think i could use some red wag sword. 2 or 3 trios would work or whatever you have available to part with.


----------



## mooncon (Oct 12, 2011)

I didn't think we would have a meeting this month so trimmed and gave away bags of plants last week.I will try to separate some of my Crinum calamistratum if anybody wants one I will put your name on the bag.


----------



## stmarshall (Jan 24, 2012)

I have seen some Crinum calamistratum in the past and fell in love with it. I would like to try some if you can spare any.


----------



## mooncon (Oct 12, 2011)

I will put your name on one


----------



## mscotty12321 (Jan 31, 2015)

mooncon, I would be interested in a Crinum calamistratum if you still have some available. Thanks.


----------



## mooncon (Oct 12, 2011)

I will put your name on one


----------



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

Just a reminder about the club meeting on Saturday, January 28th at Texas Aquatics. I am bringing enough Bucephalandra to split into about 18 segments for all attendees who are club members. Be prepared to pay your dues and participate in the door prize drawings. Dues for the 2017 year are $20 and are payable in cash at the meeting or through paypal. Hope to have a good turnout. I will be bringing my usual assortment of plant clippings for the plant swap at the end of the meeting. Only club members can participate in the plant swap. Only 3 members have paid their dues so far. I will also email a reminder to all previous club members about the meeting this weekend.


----------



## Jraculya (Apr 21, 2016)

I would like some Red Wag Swords and Tiger Endlers.

Justin


----------



## bsboust (Nov 26, 2014)

Does anyone that is coming to the DFW-APC meeting Saturday raise Grindal worms and/or white worms that can sell me a starter colony/colonies?

bsboust
Brad Boustead
Secretary DFW-APC


----------



## orbitup (Oct 31, 2009)

Just trimmed a bunch of Blyxa japonica and some other random stuff I don't know the names of. Also one long onion plant of some kind.


----------



## cindyavina (Jan 11, 2017)

I'm a new member and didn't get to attend the meeting on Saturday.(very sad) Where do I find a listing for the meeting schedule? I really want to make it to the next one. I'm pretty new to this hobby.

Thanks
Cindy


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Cindy, welcome to APC! Watch this forum and DFW Fish Box for announcements of future meetings. We meet every other month. The next meeting will be in March in Plano at a members home, but the date has not been set.


----------

